# An open letter to a boat named ‘Reel Addiction’



## Chris501 (Jun 27, 2018)

First of all, I know there are a couple of charters out of Pensacola and Panama City by the same name- I do not believe they are related to the boat in the following story. I do believe the center console by this sporting twin motors frequents the Destin area.


Friday morning we left Destin pass around 10am and engaged the auto pilot on a heading toward the south side of the elbow. With auto pilot doing the steering and the throttles set at a cruise speed of 48 knots, I was thoroughly enjoying he beautiful weather and calm seas. About 30 minutes into the southwest ride, I notice a smaller CC coming from the south east on a northwest heading. 

For those of you tracking- yes we are crossing paths at approximately 90 degrees. At approximately a mile from our potential merging of paths, I start to piece the puzzle together of what’s going on. Our route zips right over the top of a tugboat on the edge, a spot you evidently were racing us to, except we weren’t racing you. As the seconds passed, our paths looked much more likely to insect, and it started to seem like our boats might become one. We got on the radio and declared that we were approaching from your right and that being the case, had the right of way. Of course, you didn’t respond... what were you thinking when 100’ ahead of our bow you pulled the sticks to neutral? Luckily that 435 will cut on dime and we passed off your stern as you did your best to make sure we knew it was your fishing spot that day. Did you feel stupid for risking your passengers lives as we disappeared over the horizon to the southwest? 

You literally risked life and limb for a fishing spot we were not contesting. I hope you reconsider next time. What if we hadn’t been watching? What if we had been asleep at the wheel? It’s just a fish, and it’s a just a spot, a spot we could have both fished if what you believed had been true. It wasn’t, and I hope you see the danger you put yourself and your passengers in.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here comes the shit show


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll have me some good reading for tomorrow night shift if it doesn't get deleted lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chris501 said:


> First of all, I know there are a couple of charters out of Pensacola and Panama City by the same name- I do not believe they are related to the boat in the following story. I do believe the center console by this sporting twin motors frequents the Destin area.
> 
> 
> Friday morning we left Destin pass around 10am and engaged the auto pilot on a heading toward the south side of the elbow. With auto pilot doing the steering and the throttles set at a cruise speed of 48 knots, I was thoroughly enjoying he beautiful weather and calm seas. About 30 minutes into the southwest ride, I notice a smaller CC coming from the south east on a northwest heading.
> ...



Probably the most self absorbed post I’ve read in 10 years. How do you know what another boat crew is thinking or that they even saw you? Sounds like you were the one who put your crew and boat at risk.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

The responsibility to avoid a collision lies on both captains.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just like driving....you need to be aware of your surroundings (which it sounds like you were) so you need to avoid the situation. Don't ever think the other person is aware of anything.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you let it get that close, you're equally at fault.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like what I see every day at the four way stop sign at Beach and Kelly by Destin Elementary. It will be funny if both you guys live close by here.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the "other person" ever on the forum in these posts??


----------



## boatpoor2 (May 15, 2017)

I can't get past "auto pilot at 48 knots".... I'd be a nervous wreck!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Boats have “auto pilot”??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Is the "other person" ever on the forum in these posts??




They are.... ive learned that everybody with a barbie zebco on up is here - 95% are lurkers


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

I was told one time there are lots of boats on the bottom of the ocean that had the right of way!


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

You watched him for several minutes and held your line to the point of a near collision bc you had the right of way? You actually called him on the radio to claim ROW? 
I always assume the other boat A does not see me and B does not know the rules of navigation. You might have technically been right, but this was easily avoidable by you.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Stevethebrain?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Someone please read the law. who ever is in the right away still must avoid a wreck !!!!!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When you say 435, are you talking about Everglades? This will explain a lot.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

try'n hard said:


> boats have “auto pilot”??


Auto pilots are the devil!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris501 said:


> First of all, I know there are a couple of charters out of Pensacola and Panama City by the same name- I do not believe they are related to the boat in the following story. I do believe the center console by this sporting twin motors frequents the Destin area.
> 
> 
> Friday morning we left Destin pass around 10am and engaged the auto pilot on a heading toward the south side of the elbow. With auto pilot doing the steering and the throttles set at a cruise speed of 48 knots, I was thoroughly enjoying he beautiful weather and calm seas. About 30 minutes into the southwest ride, I notice a smaller CC coming from the south east on a northwest heading.
> ...


 
…


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

MrFish said:


> When you say 435, are you talking about Everglades? This will explain a lot.


Considering there is only one boat that will fit the "435" "cruise set to 48kts" bill then yes it's a 435 Everglades. His boat was obviously bigger so he had ROW. Seriously dude. You are just as much at fault as the other guy. Did you not feel like reaching up to the dash to turn that little knob on the AP a few degrees? Nobody needs a story about how you almost hit someone because you both were stubborn.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Oldie but goodie and appropriate here:


A young lookout comes racing onto the Bridge of the Aircraft Carrier late one night as the Admiral is proudly holding the helm


"SIR! there's a Light at 12 O'clock! I suggest we alter course!" 
"Nonsense son...I'm an ADMIRAL!" "Signal them to give me 20 degrees to Starboard to avoid collision"


a few moments later he returns!


"Sir! we signaled them as you ordered but they're not turning!" "They signaled back for US to give them 20 degrees to port to avoid collision!" "what should we do!"


"Signal them again and tell them I'm an Admiral on an Aircraft Carrier and I DEMAND they give me 20 degrees to Port! or I'll have their ass for this"


returning a few moments later the lookout says
"Sir we did as you instructed"


The admiral now mortified because they STILL weren't yielding said 
"What was their resonse??" 


"they Responded...NO YOU yield 20 degrees to Starboard or it'll be YOUR ass....We are a Lighthouse"


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

I think you posted on the wrong forum, this was meant for The Hull Truth wasnt it?


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

I hate people who complain about other boats stupidity while on the water..... LOLOLOL






(see my petulant rant  )


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Just like the Private Messaging limit, there needs to be a minimum number of posts required to rant. 

He's probably one of those guys that, without hesitation, bolts into a crosswalk without looking because pedestrians always have the right of way.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Heaven forbid you had to touch the controls! If you were aware of them approaching and you let them get 100' off your bow while you were still on autopilot going at a high rate of speed, then you sir are the idiot. Sounds like you put all of your passengers at risk to show everyone how bad ass you are and how you own the gulf.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Are we talking about a boat or a motorcycle here????


(Oh yes I did!)




.......................


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

MrFish said:


> When you say 435, are you talking about Everglades? This will explain a lot.


Oh . . 

Now I understand.

https://www.yachtworld.com/boats/20...-States?refSource=browse listing#.W6ESYuhKiUk

Like the ad says, size does matter.

(Really . . .10 tackles boxes?)


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

onoahi said:


> You watched him for several minutes and held your line to the point of a near collision bc you had the right of way? You actually called him on the radio to claim ROW?
> I always assume the other boat A does not see me and B does not know the rules of navigation. You might have technically been right, but this was easily avoidable by you.



Bingo!


I assume I'm invisible whether I'm in any of my boats,my motorcycle or personal vehicle...a work truck and trailer....or pushing a damn grocery cart.

I have this thought that if I'm ever given 6 months to live I will begin to stubbornly hold my ROW but I doubt I ever could. It's to much in my nature to avoid problems.

Try boating inland lakes in the metro areas of WI,MN or MI. Holiday weekends. Sometimes it looks like there's a boat for every 5 acres and NONE know any boating rules/regs...and half have been drinking... I'm (or rather,used to be) constantly amazed that there aren't FAR more accidents. Now I just stay off the water during the day on nice weekends/holidays.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Internet rule number one. Do not make a complaint and come across as having superior knowledge or stature, you will get eaten alive. Right of way only matters at the accident investigation.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's easy to appreciate your frustration. There is no lack of idiots out there. Thing is though, at the end of the day, if you are under the wheel, you are responsible for your vessel, it's actions, and your passengers. Doesn't matter the size of your vessel or who is in the right if do-lolly plows into the side of your vessel and you could have avoided it. If I had to bitch about all the times I have seen dumb asses on the water, I could write a book. To me, it's kinda like driving.....always assume the other guy is gonna be a dumb ass. Drive defensively. You may be in the right, but, that doesn't add up to a hill of shit if someone gets hurt or killed and you could have avoided it. Ease off the throttle, deviate course, whatever it takes. Safety is more important than being right all the time.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

WiscoArborist said:


> Bingo!
> 
> 
> I assume I'm invisible whether I'm in any of my boats,my motorcycle or personal vehicle...a work truck and trailer....or pushing a damn grocery cart.


I'm just glad that I wasn't fishing that tug in my kayak...


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Obvious troll job


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use autopilot all the time. I keep the handheld controller in my lap. I’m never away from the helm. I have used it all the way in from the gulf, through the pass, and all the way home.

It’s the people that leave the helm for too long that get into trouble.

If I see another boat coming my way I either slow down or turn to avoid them. No matter who has the right of way. It’s a big ocean. Not Hwy 98.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I just wanted to post here.
I don’t have autopilot...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

And Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

MaxP said:


> Obvious troll job


Has to be. Nobody would do something that stupid and then come on here and post about it.....:no:

By the way, has anybody seen the Massachusetts lately?:whistling:


----------



## Chris501 (Jun 27, 2018)

Well, I can take a flogging from you all that’s fine. If the incident seemed inadvertant, it would have been posted here at all. The fact of the matter is that it did happen. There are lessons to be learned for all, myself included. A couple points here:

1) the duty to avoid the collision does fall on both captains. We avoided the collision. So there’s that.

2) I don’t own the boat.

3) just because it’s an expensive boat doesn’t mean the person operating the boat is an idiot. Sportfishers cost a lot as well. 

4) the point of the post is that someone forced evasive action in an attempt to get to an uncontested fishing spot. We took evasive action at the moment it became a necessary action. 

Swing away guys- if you missed the point your input isn’t of much value anyway.


----------



## Chris501 (Jun 27, 2018)

Another point for consideration, had they not reduced forward progress to zero mph in front of our path, they would have been 200 yards past me when we crossed paths. They were not interested in avoiding collision, they were interested in occupying that specific spot. 

Could I have turned sooner- sure. I could have turned as soon as we cleared the jetties. What I couldn’t be sure of was that turning two seconds before we did would not have ensured a closer encounter. If two vessels both make the wrong correction, that can escalate the likelihood of collision. That’s why right of way rules exist. 

I know where my fault lies, and I probably allowed the situation to mature longer than it needed to, and I can accept and admit that. But it doesn’t change the fact that the other vessel came to dead stop in my path in order to claim a spot. 

So make of it what you will, just don’t stop in another boats path if you can help it.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

was it this boat? His number is on his website..... drop him a call and discuss it with him.... (IF its the same fella.....)


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> It's easy to appreciate your frustration. There is no lack of idiots out there. Thing is though, at the end of the day, if you are under the wheel, you are responsible for your vessel, it's actions, and your passengers. Doesn't matter the size of your vessel or who is in the right if do-lolly plows into the side of your vessel and you could have avoided it. If I had to bitch about all the times I have seen dumb asses on the water, I could write a book. To me, it's kinda like driving.....always assume the other guy is gonna be a dumb ass. Drive defensively. You may be in the right, but, that doesn't add up to a hill of shit if someone gets hurt or killed and you could have avoided it. Ease off the throttle, deviate course, whatever it takes. Safety is more important than being right all the time.



I wish you would write a book! I would buy that for sure!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

But, did you catch anything? Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Realtor said:


> was it this boat? His number is on his website..... drop him a call and discuss it with him.... (IF its the same fella.....)


I doubt it. He is a knowledgeable and classy guy. He fishes east bay county and gulf county mostly. That's a good run for him to the Edge.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Both of you would have equally been at fault had a collision occurred in my opinion. As others stated it is on you to make a course change to avoid collision if it becomes apparent the other captain isn't going to give way. 

...on that note he is a massive retard for coming dead stop in your path, and if he is a licensed captain it should probably be reported.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Realtor said:


> was it this boat? His number is on his website..... drop him a call and discuss it with him.... (IF its the same fella.....)


Very seriously doubt it was Mickey. If it wasn’t you should delete that pic off this thread.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Very seriously doubt it was Mickey. If it wasn’t you should delete that pic off this thread.


okay, i'll delete it, was hoping the OP would chime in, but its easy to blast someone on the internet and not face to face right?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris501 said:


> Another point for consideration, had they not reduced forward progress to zero mph in front of our path, they would have been 200 yards past me when we crossed paths. They were not interested in avoiding collision, they were interested in occupying that specific spot.
> 
> Could I have turned sooner- sure. I could have turned as soon as we cleared the jetties. What I couldn’t be sure of was that turning two seconds before we did would not have ensured a closer encounter. If two vessels both make the wrong correction, that can escalate the likelihood of collision. That’s why right of way rules exist.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are not getting the sympathy you were looking for. First, the time to have taken maneuvering action was as soon as you determined that you were on a collision course, not 10 minutes later or 5 minutes later and damn sure not at 100 yards.

Second...you want to know what would have happened had you been asleep...at 48 kts? If you are that tired, you should have never left the dock.

You say what if you hadn't been paying attention? Underway, you are required BY LAW to be paying attention. Walk into a maritime court stating that you didn't need to pay attention because you had on an autopilot and they will hang you for negligence.

Why plot a course over a public wreck? What would you have done had there been boats fishing that wreck? Sank them with your wake?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like the Everglades was going the wrong way....crab island is the other way where you could have avoided a potential collision


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

You'all are so tough on the OP. Don't you know if you have enough $'s to buy a 
48 knot cruise boat, everyone should back off any spot you are wanting to fish?


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

...then avoid them.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I've never used auto pilot on a small pleasure craft. How quickly can you take manual control? 48 knots on auto pilot seems like a disaster waiting to happen if you can't immediately deviate course.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

48 knots that's like.. a bunch of miles an hour! I love my AP, call him Capt. Ray. He drives most of the time. I will not fish offshore without an AP, a windlass, and a YETI cooler. But I digress. 

Had the boat been a ... lighthouse, a bouy, a seagull, or another floating object, the OP would have changed course right? Right! So if stuff is in your way, steer clear. It might be a dbag in another boat but it's still stuff. So steer clear.


----------



## Chris501 (Jun 27, 2018)

You folks are tough. 

1) several people said I should have diverted course. I did. I admitted I could have earlier- I didn’t. End of Story.

2) several people have said that collision avoidance lays on all operators. It does- but some should give way to others during certain circumstances- they didn’t. We did. End of story

3) I’m not looking for sympathy. Nothing happened, didn’t even slow my day down. Nothing to sympathize with. Simply pointing out an egregious issue that happened on the water. Yes I called the vessel by name because I want them to see it. I figured they might here, that’s why it’s here and not THT. 

4) I believe most posters here use class warfare in determining guilt. I don’t own nor pay any bills on that boat. Some days I’m in a 15’ aluminum boat. Is that cheap enough to not be guilty?


----------



## Chris501 (Jun 27, 2018)

*******I do not believe this boat has any connection to any of the charter services located in the pan handle. That’s why I said that in the first paragraph of first post, so that anyone that stumbles on this thread googling charters sees that first.********



kingfish501 said:


> Sounds like you are not getting the sympathy you were looking for. First, the time to have taken maneuvering action was as soon as you determined that you were on a collision course, not 10 minutes later or 5 minutes later and damn sure not at 100 yards.
> 
> Second...you want to know what would have happened had you been asleep...at 48 kts? If you are that tired, you should have never left the dock.
> 
> ...


Wow- ok. I see you took the time to read what I said but evidently didn’t take the time to understand what I said. 

Obviously I wasn’t asleep, or there would have been a collision. Obviously I was paying attention, or there would have been a collision. Why plot a course over a wreck? Because there wasn’t anyone on it? If there had been I would have given them a mile wide berth. Because I was paying attention. 

You do know that autopilot can be turned off right? It was turned off well before the potential issue in anticipation of evasive action.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Chris501 said:


> *******I do not believe this boat has any connection to any of the charter services located in the pan handle. That’s why I said that in the first paragraph of first post, so that anyone that stumbles on this thread googling charters sees that first.********
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...YOU, not ME....brought up what if you had been asleep.

YOU, not ME....brought the what if you had not been paying attention.

So, are you saying when you plotted your course that took you over the wreck, you were close to the wreck, close enough to spot vessels when you locked in the AP? 

Ahhhh...so now you were NOT on AP anywhere close to the other boat.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Aw come on, tell the truth, ya'll pulled the controls down to 1/4 throttle, pulling 6' wakes that washed the poor guy 100yds off "his" spot, just to show him you didn't want to fish there. Right? 

It's okay, we won't bust your chops for doing it. :whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lack of reading comprehension is why we can’t have anything nice.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sea-r-cy said:


> You'all are so tough on the OP. Don't you know if you have enough $'s to buy a
> 48 knot cruise boat, everyone should back off any spot you are wanting to fish?



I'm just hoping next time I go out that it is like glass.... I want to feel what it's like to put my sled on auto pilot and cruise at 50!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
I know the last time I was out and headed to wrecks (small uns), by the time I got a mile or so from it I noticed someone already there on the radar. I just put in another # and went to another un.... Whoaaaaaa I avoided collision by at least a mile!!!!


----------

